# Costa Blanca South - Help on Prop search



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi All,

My partner and I are relocating to Costa Blanca South in September 2016 we are visiting in April 23-30 to view properties and are struggling to find properties to view that actually exist we are using internet as search engine but when we contact agents the properties don't exist or the prices are a lot higher than advertised. 
Can anyone recommend local agents we can contact please? Areas we are looking at are Villa Martin, La Zenia, Playa Flamenca, Rojales we are open to any areas and don't mind being inland slightly (10-30 min drive to beach) to get more for our money.

Many Thanks
Christina and John
Torquay
Devon


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Two on our doorstep are Watsons Real Estate and Smart Properties. Spanish Estate Agents, properties for sale in La Marina and Guardamar, Alicante. maybe not all of your area covered but certainly Rojales will be.


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Many Thanks for your help will check these out


----------



## Tracey W (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Christina & John. If you go a bit inland you will get a lot more for your money. Check out Fabfincas - they have lots of properties inland. Their website is www.fabfincas.com


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

*Thanks*

Hi Tracey,

Many thanks for your help will check out the site.

Christina


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Christina, I cannot send you a PM until you have more posts. We live in Tavistock so not far from you.

We can recommend a great Agent who will show you properties that you want to see not what they want you to see. His name is Paul Newton. [email protected] Once you have enough posts I can send his phone details plus my phone details if you wish to chat about it etc. but out of the 4 agents we dealt with, he scored 10 out of 10. The closest to that score was 7!!!

If you contact him, just mention Sandra and he will know to take even better care of you!!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Well worth you speaking to Michel at LaCasaBlanca Estates!

He's a very genuine guy, been there a very long time and is multilingual in numerous languages. Very professional.


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi, 

Many thanks for your help Sandra much appreciated. I shall contact Paul at Keysol and hopefully when I get more posts will be able to exchange contact details.

Christina


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Many thanks for your help


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

chardonnay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks for your help Sandra much appreciated. I shall contact Paul at Keysol and hopefully when I get more posts will be able to exchange contact details.
> 
> Christina


I have sent you a private message so hopefully now you have 5 posts under your belt you will get it!!! I am allowed to put Paul's number on here so it is 34 609 219 042.

Good luck.


----------



## Heath64 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Christina and John, 
Hubby and I have just returned from a viewing holiday in Costa Blanca. We used two great estate agents ( Craig from Smartsell,(Playa Flamenca) and Nick via Home Espana. Both went above board to help us. On our very last day we found our house in Playa Flamenca. Just going through all the process of buying after our offer was accepted. Good luck.
Heather


----------



## GraemeP (Oct 16, 2014)

We bought our house in Torre (on the beach 10kM from La Zenia from Kinu5 (can post links but add .com after the name!) 
Excellent after sales help as well.


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Many Thanks for your help.


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Many Thanks for you help will check these out.


----------



## cllve (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't worry. Every cluster of shops and bars has at least one estate agent nestled in amongst them desperate to sell to you. I live in Los Dolses and absolutely love the area, but I'm sure others will hate it. Such is life! There is plenty of property to choose from. Enjoy your search.


----------



## chardonnay (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the advice we have arranged a couple of viewings in advance but like you say will get out there and see the areas and see what estate agents are about.

Many Thanks for your reply
Christina


----------

